# Spalten verschieben sich



## C4T (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich will eine kleine, schlichte Page aufbauen.
Habe eine Tabelle angelegt die eine feste Breite hat.

Die Tabelle ist so aufgeteilt:

_______________
|______________|
| XX |  --------   | XX  |
| XX |  --------   | XX  |
| XX |  --------   | XX  |
--------------------------
|______________|

Also 3 Reihen und 3 Spalten.
Ich habe der linken und rechten Spalte, feste Werte gegeben.
Mein problem ist jetzt, wenn ich oben einen Platzhalter einfüge, mit denau der richtigen festen Breite, die ich für die Tabelle angegeben habe, dann verschiebt er mir die linke und rechte Spalte total.
Die Werte sind drin, und trotzdem wird alles verschoben.
Weis jemand warum ?
Habe übrigens die 3 Zellen oben und unten jeweils verbunden. Liegt es vielleicht daran ?
Verwende DW MX
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Gruss,
C4T


----------



## Act of Fate (16. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, willst du das so:

_______________
|    Hauptmenü     |
---------------------
| 1|  Nr.1        |     |
--------------------- 
| 2|  Nr.2        |     |
---------------------
|    Menü-Ende    |
---------------------

Code in HTML

<table width="80%" align="center" border="1"> 
<tr>
  <td colspan="3">Hauptmenu</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td>1</td>
  <td>Nr.1</td>
  <td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td>2</td>
  <td>Nr.2</td>
  <td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td colspan="3">Menu-Ende</td>
</tr>
</table>


Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## C4T (16. Juni 2004)

Ähm, ich Poste mal eben meinen Code.

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0">
<table width="900" height="70%" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td height="80" colspan="3"><img name="logo" src="" width="900" height="80" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="150"></td>
    <td width="534"></td>
    <td width="150"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
    <td height="20" colspan="3"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Mein Problem liegt jetzt darin, dass ich zwar die linke und die rechte Breite der TD's drin habe, diese aber nicht wirklich 150 Pixel breit sind.
Vorher hatten sie die genaue Breite, aber als ich den Platzhalter oben eingefügt habe, hat sich alles verschoben.
Das ist mein Problem. Es verschiebt sich und ich weis nicht wieso.


----------



## em-ix (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,


Schaue deine 2. Zeile an!

1*534 + 2*150 == 834

Deine Tabelle hat aber die Breite 900, also verschiebt sich das ganze.


----------



## C4T (16. Juni 2004)

Das stimmt zwar, aber den Wert für die Mitte, habe ich nicht angegeben. Sprich, der kam dann automatisch, als ich den Platzhalter oben eingefügt habe.
Soll das bedeuten, dass ich bei einer festen Tabellenbreite IMMER alle Werte in jede Zelle eingeben muss ?


----------



## Xaicon (16. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *Soll das bedeuten, dass ich bei einer festen Tabellenbreite IMMER alle Werte in jede Zelle eingeben muss ? *


Immer nicht, aber es muss die Breite einer Spalte ein mal definiert werden, um solche Fehler zu vermeiden. Zudem finde ich bei "Layout-Tabellen" das Attribut _style="table-layout:fixed"_ angebracht, damit sich das Layout, durch übergrosse Tabelleninhalte, nicht verschiebt. 

```
<table width="900" height="70%" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="table-layout:fixed"> 
  <tr> 
    <td height="80" colspan="3"><img name="logo" src="" width="900" height="80" alt=""></td> 
  </tr> 
  <tr> 
    <td width="150"></td> 
    <td width="600"></td> 
    <td width="150"></td> 
  </tr> 
  <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC"> 
    <td height="20" colspan="3"></td> 
  </tr> 
</table> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## C4T (16. Juni 2004)

Supergut. Habe alle Werte drin, und es funktioniert.

@Xaicon
Thanks, das ist natürlich auch Genial.

Gruss,
C4T


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

dann ist ja gut


----------

